# New intercooler kit from Relentless



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been on the hunt for a decent, yet budget minded FMIC for my 225 TT. With my e85 tune, exhaust, etc I felt it was time to upgrade the intercooler and upon seeing the amount of oil built up in post intercooler piping I decided something should be done. The only real kit options for the 225 are 800+ even as much as 1,200 for the Forge unit. I've experienced other Forge products and have been pleased but feel like that is way to much for the average bolt on 225 so I set out for a better priced option. 

I originally planned on using a Treadstone TR18 core and have piping fabbed. I soon heard rumors that Relentless performance was working on a kit for the 225. I myself have a Relentless downpipe and have been very pleased with the results, especially when compared to how affordable it was compared the competition. So I decided to contact Relentless and see if they were working on a kit. Long story short they've been developing a kit of the 225 and are nearly finished. Cost is very competitive at $300 +shipping. I have the first one heading my way and in about a week I'll be posting pics/install and thoughts. I should be able to compare it with the TR18 cores and a Godspeed kit for a MK4. I have one pic from Relentless for now and will post more when I get it in the mail. If you have any Qs Ill be happy to answer what I can.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Install:

I didn't have a ton of time to write a great diy so I'll be posting just a basic one

Step 1 - remove bumper

Obviously in order to install any FMIC you need to remove the bumper which, based on my experience, is far and away the worse part. Mine was annoying to no end but eventually I got it off. 

Step 2 - remove crash bar, insert core, replace crash bar

After the bumper its not so bad, you definitely need an extra set of hands to help remove the crash bar as you need to remove the crash bar, then slide the intercooler and hold loosely in in place and put the crash bar back and bolt down the two bolts that now hold crash bar and intercooler. The dimensions of the inter cooler prevent you from just sliding it right in but if you do it that way it fits perfect. *note you may have to change the angle of the mounting strips.













Step 3 - remove stock coolers

Its a simple three bolts for each two at the top, the other on the bottom. Here I removed the headlights which made it immensely easier and is almost necessary for ensuring best fitment of the new piping in the next step















Step 4 - loosely connect new piping

Here begins the initial test fit. You may need to adjust angles of the silicone joiners, length of joiner etc. Once everything looks good crank down on the hose clamps. In my case I purchased brand new T claps for cheap locally but you could reuse stock claps if you wanna save a few bucks.



This is a good example of why you loosely fit first. Had a really hard time getting new silicone over the crappy plastic map tube which caused the angle off the connection to the cooler to be off. With some manhandling I got it better on the plastic.










Step 5 - Do a pressure test/Test drive

Here would be a great time to do a pressure test to make sure all your new piping is air tight and ensure you didn't have any preexisting ones. If you don't have a boost leak tester there's a bunch of diys for making your own or you can buy them from a few places online too. If all else fails hopefully you have a boost gauge you can watch during the next part. Next go for a test drive. Check your boost gauge for pressure drop, I saw negligible pressure loss and no extra "lag."


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Review/thoughts:

Unfortunately I wasn't able to measure IAT before/after intercooler. With that being said, based on my experience with the kit I wouldn't hesitate to recommended it (more on this later) After a spirited drive pre-intercooler piping was scorching to the touch while post intercooler was cooler than room temp. I know that feel alone isn't enough to go on. Luckily I had two other intercoolers in my house to compare. 

At the very top we have the Godspeed core that comes with their kit for MK4s, bellow is the Treadstone Tr18 core, and at the bottom is the Relentless core. 












The quality of the Relentless is miles ahead of the Godspeed core, and on par with the Treadstone. Welding on the end tanks is solid. 












The biggest problem with the relentless kit is with install. The piping isn't perfect and doesn't come with silicone connectors which required me to buy them separate and cut them to fit. Even with this mild hiccup install wasn't hard, in fact, removing the bumper was by far the hardest part. If you're the type of person that wants a 100% direct bolt-on this kit probably isn't for you (at least at the moment) and you'd probably be better off with the Forge kit. However if you don't mind getting your hands a little dirty and doing diy to save some $$$ this kit is right up your ally. *Just finished talking to Relentless and they are arranging all the kits to come with the silicone connectors too, This should drastically improve the difficulty of install. 

If you're running a BT you'll probably want to pass for a kit or custom set-up with a bigger core. But for those of us running stock turbo this kit should work great. I'm personally running 20-22 psi on an E85 tune with intake, turbo-back, DV etc. I've passed on all the info I have off the top of my head. If you have any other Q's feel free to ask or you can email Relentless [email protected] 


At the end of the day if you're on a budget and want a fmic for a k04 TT I'd absolutely recommend the Relentless kit. If I can install it than anyone that's even a bit mechanically inclined will be able to. However if you are after a super easy set-up or want more power than the stock turbo can give you might want to consider a different route.



* I would like to note that I am the first person running this kit and all concerns have been forwarded to Relentless so improvements may be in the pipe line that will simplify the install*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like the kinetic core. 
How much power can it support? 
What kind of fins?
Are they willing to sell just the pipes? I'm sure that would be pretty successful as well.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks like the kinetic core.
> How much power can it support?
> What kind of fins?
> Are they willing to sell just the pipes? I'm sure that would be pretty successful as well.


This!! 
Someone needs to just sell a decent piping kit for the 225.


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

*IAT*

Hey mate, when you do get this installed can you get some numbers on a 4th gear pull to redline and log IAT. Can you please include other details such as elevation, humidity, and ambient air temp on that day?

Thanks! 

For what it's worth I have the forge unit that I managed to scoop under for around 950 including tax at the end of 2012.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I read your post twice looking for the price... How much??


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks like the kinetic core.
> How much power can it support?
> What kind of fins?
> Are they willing to sell just the pipes? I'm sure that would be pretty successful as well.


looks like a blend of Forge and Kinetic...FOrge had the end caps in the center, and kinetic at the bottom..although the kinetic is way bigger...this appears to be smaller like the forge


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Krissrock said:


> looks like a blend of Forge and Kinetic...FOrge had the end caps in the center, and kinetic at the bottom..although the kinetic is way bigger...this appears to be smaller like the forge


The unit in the first post is smaller than the Forge (from looks, and number of rows I counted). I see 11 rows of cooling fins on this unit, while my forge has 18. Would need to have a tape on both to know how much difference. Forge ends are larger since they don't taper near the top as well.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

@warranty225cpe 

It does look similar to a kinetic core except for the end tanks. Ill be able to get a better look when I install it. I asked about the hp rating and fin type and will pass the info on to you when I get it.

@boulderhead

I'll try to log some pulls, but I don't have any of equipment off hand to do that, however my buddy does so I'm sure we can at least get post intercooler install logs. All pulls will be at ~6500 elveation in dry old colorado. 

@audiguy84 of course I'd forget to post the price lol. Its looking like $300 +shipping.

I do agree that it looks smaller in the pic than its more expensive competitors. It does look bigger than the intercooler in the godspeed kit for the mk4 1.8ts. I'm interested its size compared to the treadstone core (rate at 480hp) Ill be sure to take and post measurements and comparisons when I get it. :thumbup:


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

I have the relentless DP on as well. Will be anxiously awaiting your results. I have been very satisfied with my DP for the price.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

my treadstone tr18t core has 16 rows of fins. Any other information based on size can be found on their website. 

Core Size: 20x2.5x10.5 inches
2.5" inlet/outlet
720 CFM flow rate
480 HP efficient
Less than 2psi pressure drop at max flow
less than 1psi pressure drop

I don't have mine installed at the moment so I can not post logs quite yet.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

can you post side by side pics with the stock intercoolers?

Is this 30% bigger or how much bigger?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Got seem more info guys. Its a bar & plate design rated over 350 hp Should be more than plenty for most chipped/bolt on cars. They said they could probably sell just the pipe kit without intercooler for custom applications sometime down the line but for now all they have is kits


----------



## scristaldi89 (Jul 18, 2013)

Where is this company Relentless Performance, website?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

I believe the operate solely out of their eBay store


----------



## scristaldi89 (Jul 18, 2013)

That's what I thought, didnt see any of those FMIC kits though...


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

They gonna do a 180 version?


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

The intercooler isnt on their store yet but should be soon. Not sure if they're going to do a 180 et verson since theres already a budget option(s)


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Got it in the mail last night. Going to try to install it tonight but may not have the time till this weekend. It looks great


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

jacobm said:


> Got it in the mail last night. Going to try to install it tonight but may not have the time till this weekend. It looks great


Good luck! So if you didn't get it from their website, where exactly did you buy it from? Have a link? Hoping for a positive review about this so I can pull the trigger.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Ive got the core mounted. Fairly easy enough. Had to wiggle the crash part a bit and used an extra set of hands but it wasnt too bad. Ill be more detailed when I'm finished. I emailed them and ordered via that since its the first of its kind.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jacobm said:


> Ive got the core mounted. Fairly easy enough. Had to wiggle the crash part a bit and used an extra set of hands but it wasnt too bad. Ill be more detailed when I'm finished. I emailed them and ordered via that since its the first of its kind.


Nice:thumbup:

Did you ever ask them if they would sell just the pipes? Tell them they can sell lots of pipes and see what they say.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

They said theyd consider itin the future but for now all they have is kits made up. Might be worth emailing them if anyone is interested in just the pipes. Had to take a break for the day. Will see if I can finish tomorrow.


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweet kit for us stick turbo chipped guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This looks like a good budget option for us, the sub 350 hp people!

Further questions:
1. Max flow rate and pressure drop through the core?
2. Full dimensions?
3. Surface area?

Can't wait opcorn:


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Have the dimensions for you guys now. Still haven't had time to finish installation though. 

Dimensions:
Length - 25''
Height - 7.5''
Width - 2.75"
Inlet/outlet - 2.5'' (piping is same throughout)


Sneak peek


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

The FMIC looks a lot like my CTS Turbo FMIC.



Total Kit for 180Q



Cheers! :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's a lot more to an intercooler than how cool it looks. I'd be interested in seeing some real test results before recommending this to anyone.

opcorn:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> *Correct me if I'm wrong, but there's a lot more to an intercooler than how cool it looks. *I'd be interested in seeing some real test results before recommending this to anyone.
> 
> opcorn:


LMFAO....if you believe this you're on the wrong forum. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

At least its bar and plate, and 2.5“ piping, but that's all I have to say. I'd buy the piping but the core is meh. Cores are not all equal obviously. I'd like to see fin density photos and pressure drop details.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Had to buy another bag of opcorn:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

Converted2VW said:


> Had to buy another bag of opcorn:


 subbing, may need this for my F23 build. 

*before* you install it can you do 3 runs and log the Intake Air Temperature in VAGCOM and post up. then after install would like to see how much lower the temps are with the new IC.


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Alright guys back from vacation and I've gotten to drive with the intercooler installed a bit more. I've updated the initial posts with my thoughts. Let me know if you have any Q's I can help with, feel free to email Relentless as well. Last I checked the didn't have the kits on their Ebay store yet but I believe they have some in stock ready to go.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

jacobm said:


> Alright guys back from vacation and I've gotten to drive with the intercooler installed a bit more. I've updated the initial posts with my thoughts. Let me know if you have any Q's I can help with, feel free to email Relentless as well. Last I checked the didn't have the kits on their Ebay store yet but I believe they have some in stock ready to go.


ask Relentless to bump up the price and include some elbows. 

Can you post what elbows are needed for a complete install? I would highly recommend T-bolt clamps, I've found they cured all my boost leaks.


----------



## adasilva76 (Mar 20, 2002)

so the outlet was "cooler than room temp" ?

That is magic! Cooling below the temperature of the air that flows through it.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

adasilva76 said:


> so the outlet was "cooler than room temp" ?
> 
> That is magic! Cooling below the temperature of the air that flows through it.


:laugh:


----------



## jacobm (Aug 5, 2011)

Just finished talking with Relentless and they are including all the silicone connectors needed for the install! So good news on that front. Seems like installing the kit from here on out will be even simpler.


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

jacobm said:


> Just finished talking with Relentless and they are including all the silicone connectors needed for the install! So good news on that front. Seems like installing the kit from here on out will be even simpler.


fantastic when will it be on the ebay store to purchase as a complete kit?


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*read this as well more opinions.......*

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=370994

just more opinions 

do you want to be a test rat ???????????


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

WhanAB said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=370994
> 
> just more opinions
> 
> do you want to be a test rat ???????????












http://www.tyrolsport.com/tt225intercooler

/thread


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

How is bumper and side grill fitment? Do you have a photo of it with the bumper on?


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

can you do the 49C trick on the A/C panel and tell us what temp your coolant runs at now after install while driving around.


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

LOL $1200 :screwy:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> http://www.tyrolsport.com/tt225intercooler
> 
> /thread


These are my ideal SMIC's!
The price is a killer though


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> These are my ideal SMIC's!
> The price is a killer though


The other nice thing is that they have great resale value. The quality cores, R&D and fitments are worth every penny. Took me an hour to put them in while enjoying a few :beer::beer::beer:

85% of the FMIC setups out there use core technology from the early 90's and are in many cases worse than the factory units. The CTS core is well known to be no better than stock SMIC's. 

Bell, Garrett, PWR and Precision cores cost $$$ let alone time to build end tanks/fab mounting tabs and ensure proper fitments. 

Track tested in 95 deg heat running a very aggressive tune without overheating, never going to be able to do that with a FMIC. opcorn:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

I can see all the benefits you point out DeckMan!

Believe me when i say I'm sold on these, except for the $1.2k It'd be nice to find a used set somewhere.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Converted2VW said:


> I can see all the benefits you point out DeckMan!
> 
> Believe me when i say I'm sold on these, except for the $1.2k It'd be nice to find a used set somewhere.


Run the stock ones at the moment. I have done quite a few events on them without issue. They dont come up for sale often (normally seem to sell in the back channels) but post up a WTB, last time I saw a set for sale they were only $200 less than new or so. 

If I hear of any that come up for sale, I will let you know!

:thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks bro!

:thumbup:


----------



## Stuparu (Aug 7, 2013)

*FMIC on the way!*

Just ordered the FMIC from XXS-Power/SS-Autochrome (same as Relentless performance as well?), will be doing some tests on it once installed so we can have some REAL numbers. I also have their Turbo back exhaust with "test" pipe on it's way. Will put that on another thread. I'll be sure to post something on Youtube as well. Just bought this TT 225 couple weeks ago and am very anxious to get it to the performance level of my 02 WRX with stage 3 Cobb that I am currently selling, um, let me know if your interested in buying it...

Of course I will not be posting any information until I get my "Totally Awesome" Audi TT gauge pod back from the rebuilder. :banghead:

I'll be sure to let everyone know how that goes as well, I used the guys from E-bay.

My goal is to get as much horsepower as possible using as many economy parts as possible to see how much power you can make with "inexpensive" parts.


----------

